
Brave Browser is taking the web by storm - o_wilson
https://hackernoon.com/brave-browser-is-taking-the-web-by-storm-e6fb6dcadf92
======
3jckd
I don't get what "Browser Publishers" have to do with Brave taking the web by
storm. To me it seems obvious, that as soon as a new medium arises and gets at
least some popularity, everyone who is interested in online advertising will
spend some money on having a spot there as well. It's not related to the sheer
awesomeness of the scheme/solution but rather having a chance of getting
another pair of eyeballs somewhere.

------
liamcardenas
As someone who works in a similar space to what Brave/BAT is trying to do... I
would like to point out that it’s very easy to sign people up to receive
payments in your scheme.

It’s another thing to (1) get users to actually use your system the way you
want them to and (2) get publishers to base their revenue model, at least in
part, around your system.

I am not really impressed by these numbers because they do not include any
usage statistics of BAT itself and there are no examples of it actually
helping publishers.

That said, they are setting out to do something very difficult so we should
respect what progress they have made.

------
msvan
My problem with Brave is that the BAT incentivizes publishers to grab as much
of my attention as possible. More attention, more money. If Brave becomes
successful, expect the internet to become even more addictive and abusive of
human psychology.

~~~
linuxftw
In what way is that different than the current state of affairs?

~~~
msvan
Not at all. This is portrayed as a way of fixing the incentive structure of
the web by making people pay for content, but it only fixes part of the
problem. Time tracking is not the same as users making an active choice about
what contributes value to their lives (e.g., _choosing_ to pay for a
subscription). I would hate to see this compensation mechanism become
widespread.

~~~
1_player
I'm not a fan of time tracking, but I like current subscription models like
Patreon or Youtube's even less.

There's about 30 content creators I'd like to support, but in no way I'd pay
$5 each, which is the standard contribution proposed by e.g. Youtube. In fact,
I'm not supporting anybody at the moment, except seldomly donating money with
Paypal.

I budget my salary every month, and I'd like to give, say $50 a month to the
creators I follow. Perhaps in different percentages. Next month I'm more
generous, here's $200, please divide it accordingly.

It's easy for us with a decent salary, but many, if not most people I know
have $10 to spare. It's about 2 Youtube subscriptions. What to support more
people? Get a better job or turn off your ad blocker and give your data and
privacy away.

Time tracking might not be optimal, but the killer feature to me is "this is
what I have, split it and donate it, even if it's just a few pennies."

------
outside1234
The browser itself is pretty great - it exactly what I want - Chromium without
the spyware and a decent user interface.

~~~
1_player
To voice the opposite opinion: if I could have the Brave payment system as a
plugin to Safari or Firefox I would install it in a heartbeat.

I don't like Chrome, nor care for Brave as a browser. I use Safari for my
daily browsing, or Firefox on Windows. And I really like Brave's system for
supporting content creators, it's miles ahead than everything else IMO.

------
LUmBULtERA
I like the concept of Brave browser, but the severe lack of extensions make it
a nonstarter. Loading Chrome extensions into Brave looks complex to the extent
where I'd rather just load up Chrome or Firefox.

~~~
lawl
You're probably talking about their electron version. They're in the process
of switching to their chromium fork, where you should be able to just run all
chrome extensions no problem.

See: [https://brave.com/new-brave-browser-release-available-for-
ge...](https://brave.com/new-brave-browser-release-available-for-general-
download/)

------
NichePzza
I didn’t even know that was Brave’s business model. I recently started using
it for sites that I want to visit on my phone but crash or chug Safari on iOS.
It’s been working like a dream so far.

------
Nelkins
I would use this if it were somehow integrated as a Firefox extension.

------
prepend
I don’t use the coin but really like the browser. Faster than chrome, ff,
safari on OS X. Still run chrome and safari for some plugins but about 99% of
my useage is through brave.

------
theamk
Does anyone know how much do BAT publishers get paid, compared to regular ads?

How much of that money comes from VCs (in form of "BAT monthly giveaway") vs
from the actual advertisers?

------
ethana
I really hope this type of payment system become a standard and adopted by
other browsers. It's really close to what Ted Nelson tried to do.

------
scooke
Why use this? Just give it time, something will arise from this that will have
terrible ramifications. Either a privacy breach, or malware insertion, or key
logging, or hidden coin mining... something. Mark my words.

~~~
woah
I don’t understand this. Is this your response to any successful software? It
has nothing to do with Brave, and you provide no explanation.

------
vfulco2
What a shame, almost completely useless in China

~~~
realusername
China is basically an intranet anyway, nothing you build elsewhere is going to
work there.

------
maxencecornet
This article is plagiarized on my Hackernoon article :

[https://hackernoon.com/brave-browser-is-taking-the-web-by-
st...](https://hackernoon.com/brave-browser-is-taking-the-web-by-
storm-e6fb6dcadf92)

~~~
sctb
Eeek! We've updated the link from [https://medium.com/@sburner1000/brave-
browser-is-taking-the-...](https://medium.com/@sburner1000/brave-browser-is-
taking-the-web-by-storm-7b974ffbabfc).

~~~
escape_goat
Please take a look at o_wilson's posting history, as I have found another link
to a plagiarized article on Medium, and the situation doesn't pass the smell
test.

